# USA Box Cars



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking at the USA 40' steel box car (not ultimate) for a battery car. 

Does the roof assembly come off with 4 screws as the USA Reefer (not ulitmate) do?

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Alan, 

Yes, they do. 
USAT parts R-190xx. 
I've just looked at one of mine. 

Hamish


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish I had used the USA cars insteand of my Aritso because removing jus the top is easier than the whold body.

JJ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And LGB cars have the same 4 screws as the USA.


----------

